

EFF’s most influential cases from its first 25 years - sinak
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/07/effs-top-5-cases-from-code-is-speech-to-fighting-government-surveillance

======
jdp23
EFF Executive Director Cindy Cohn lists Bernstein ("code is speech"), Grokster
(a partial win), and then three surveillance state-related cases: Hepting vs.
AT&T, and the still-active Jewel and National Security Letters cases.

As one of the comments points out, Steve Jackson Games from the early 90s --
which lead to the creation of EFF -- also could be on the shortlist.

